# Roller's Amish Bread Cinnamon Rolls - YUM!



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2016)

One of my wife's Christmas traditions is to make cinnamon rolls on Christmas Eve to eat Christmas morning.  For decades she used her family's recipe for the dough.  Once she tried Roller's Amish bread dough instead, she's been making them that way ever since.  Below is the process and the recipe.  She used the KitchenAid to mix the dough while I was working on something so I miss that step.  She also mixed the frosting while I was wrapping presents.

1.  She mixes the dough in a KitchenAid stand mixer, then lets it double in size in a Dutch Oven.  When the dough "dimples," it is ready.













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016






2.  Then she punches the dough down and rolls it out onto a floured plastic bread sheet to knead and roll flat.













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















006.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















008.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















009_edited-1.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















011.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















013.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016






3.  Next step is to spread the melted butter, white sugar, Saigon cinnamon, and raisins.  You can add nuts too if you like.  We don't.













015.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















020.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















021.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















023.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















027.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016






4.  Then you roll it up and cut the roll into 1 1/4" slices.  Put them in a greased 9x13 pan, getting grease on both sides. 













029.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















030.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















031.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















032.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















035.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















037.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















039.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016






5.  Cover with a towel and let rise for an hour, pre-heating the oven to 350F during the last 20 minutes.  Then bake for 20-25 minutes, let cool thoroughly, then add the icing. 













041.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















042.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















043.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016


















044.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2016






Here's the recipe: 

*Cath's Cinnamon Rolls using Amish White Bread and KitchenAid Mixer*

This recipe will give you one 9x13 cake pan of cinnamon rolls that are quick and easy to make.  They stay moist for several days.

This is one delicious and easy recipe.

*Amish Dough Ingredients*
2 cups warm water (110°F to 120°F if regular yeast, 120°F-130°F if rapid rise)
1/2 cup white sugar
2  packages Yeast
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 to 6 1/2 cups bread flour
1 1/2 tsp salt

*Filling Ingredients*
1/4 lb salted butter, melted
3/4 to 1 cup white sugar
2 Tbs Saigon cinnamon
1 cup raisins

*Icing Ingredients*
2 Tbs butter, salted
2 cups powdered sugar, sifted
3 Tbs Evaporated milk
1 tsp vanilla extract

*Directions:*

1. Warm KitchenAid mixer bowl with warm water.

2. Using the microwave, warm the water to 110-115°F for regular yeast, 120-130°F for Rapid Rise yeast.  Pour the water in the mixing bowl  and dissolve the sugar in warm water.  Then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam, about 5-10 minutes.

3. Add oil, 5 1/2 cups flour, and salt to the yeast mixture in that order. Attach bowl and dough hook to mixer.  Turn to speed 2 and mix about 1 minute.

4. Continuing on speed 2, add remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, and mix until dough clings to hook and cleans the sides of the bowl, about 2 minutes.

5. Knead on speed 2 about two minutes longer, or until dough is smooth and elastic.  Dough will be slightly sticky to the touch.

6. Spray or grease large bowl or Dutch Oven (including lid) with cooking spray or vegetable oil.  Flour your hands then place dough in greased bowl or Dutch Oven, turning the dough over to grease the top.  Cover with warm, damp cloth or Dutch Oven lid.  Let rise in warm place, free from draft, about 1 hour, or until doubled in bulk.  (We turn on the oven to 250°F, let it light, heat for 2 minutes, then turn it off.  The oven is now warm).

7. Once the dough has doubled in bulk, poke two fingers in the center of the dough.  If dimples remain, it is ready.  If it springs back to its original shape, let it rise longer.  Once it dimples to the touch, punch the dough down with your fist and turn it out onto a floured surface.  Fold and knead ten times to remove air bubbles.  Then use a rolling pin and roll until it is about 1/4" to 1/3" thick, about 15" x 24" up to 18"x24".  Spread the melted butter over the dough.  Sprinkle the sugar over the butter, then sprinkle with the Saigon cinnamon.  Drop the raisins evenly over the prepared dough.

8. Roll the dough sheet into a log.  Slice into 1 1/4" sections and place in a greased 9x13 cake pan, turning each piece as you add it to coat both the top and bottom with grease.

9. Cover with dry towel and let rise 30-60 minutes for dough to double in bulk while oven is pre-heating.

10. Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-25 minutes, or until lightly brown.

11. Set aside uncovered and let cool completely in pans.

Icing Directions

1. Melt the butter in small mixing bowl.  Sift a small amount of powdered sugar into the bowl and stir.  Alternate adding sifted sugar and evaporated milk, stirring after each addition, desired consistency.  Add vanilla and stir.

2. Drizzle liberally over cooled cinnamon rolls.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

Cinnamon rolls are a big hit around here!

Yours look fantastic!

Thanks for sharing the recipe!

Point!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

I am going to make these and I saved the recepie in my archive. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks and Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## b-one (Dec 25, 2016)

Lucky for you your so far away,I could eat all those myself. I'll have to settle on monkey bread,but we also get unlimited bacon and sausage so I'll be okay!:biggrin:


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks all!  When the kids are home, there's usually a fight for the middle rolls.  One Christmas I was unsneaky enough to let the kids figure out the center was my preference.  Once they tried a center roll themselves, it's been a family feud for the centers ever since.  This is our first Christmas in 32 years without at least one of the kids being home, so the centers are all mine! 

Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!  May the reason for the season make your heart light and your spirit beam with smiles.

Ray and Cath


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful Rolls.  A nice twist on Rollers rock solid recipe. B


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2016)

I better adjust my insulin.

Yumm


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2016)

I just run down to the local Amish market and get them with nuts, Saving the Ms. who has diabetes I eat them before I get home.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Warren


----------



## disco (Dec 27, 2016)

He slowly kneels and doffs his cap as he bows to the master.

Points for a great recipe. Thanks!

Disco


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the points and the kind words everyone.  There are only 3 cinnamon rolls left and two of us.  Trouble's a brewin'!


----------

